# Hello Everyone!



## DCM 27 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I've studied a bit of Parker Kenpo a few years ago. I'm currently checking out a few Boxing gyms in my area. I'm interested in self defense and fitness. I'm an older student with a bad knee and lower back so Boxing appears to be my best option at this point. 

I've also briefly studied Aikido, Muay Thai, and Wing Chun. Finding a good teacher in my area has been a big challenge. I've stepped into a couple of McDojos/Kwoons and I've made the mistake of signing a contract. But I've learned from the experience and I'm still looking. 

Best wishes, D.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome and good luck with your search.

What area are you, maybe some people here could give you same names of good instructors!


----------



## DCM 27 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Welcome and good luck with your search.
> 
> What area are you, maybe some people here could give you same names of good instructors!


Thanks for asking!
I live in the Salt Lake City, UT area.

Best wishes, D.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I think you will enjoy the discussions. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 19, 2004)

Just giving you a heads up on possible studios in your area. 

Arrowhead Martial Arts Studio
3939 S. Wasatch
Salt Lake City, UT 84124
Ryan Wheaton, 5th Deg. Black Belt
Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Paul Mills

Rocky Mountain Kenpo Karate Association
1185 Cutler Rd. 
Salt Lake City, UT 84106
732-8890
Jim Clark, 3rd Deg. Black Belt
Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Paul Mills

Hope this helps.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome, dcm.  I tried Jeet Kun Do/Jun Fan after I'd tweaked my lower back, and didn't want to try head-height kicking.  I'd recommend it very highly.


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome aboard DCM, glad you're here!
 :cheers:


----------



## pakua (Oct 20, 2004)

Sounds like you need something s-l-o-w..... try Tai Chi!

Welcome!


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 20, 2004)

On behalf of the Admin/Mod team _*WELCOME!!!*_  Kenpo's kicks are generally waist high, if ya wanna kick 'em in the head, break their knees first ... no wait!!!  That was in "Roadhouse".

 Glad you are with us.

 -Michael


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello DCM 27,

Welcome to MartialTalk!  

Which part of SLC do you live?  I see you prefer the EPAK style.  There are several EPAK instructors/schools in the area, depending on which part of SLC, and how far you are willing to drive.

- Ceicei


----------



## DCM 27 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Hello DCM 27,
> 
> Welcome to MartialTalk!
> 
> ...


I'm in West Jordan, anywhere in the Salt Lake valley would be fine.

Thanks, D.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 20, 2004)

A few schools have already been mentioned upthread. 

Stop in to:

2762 W. 12600 S.
Riverton, UT 84065

Head instructor there is Mr. Nick Nelson. His number is 801-420-0745. It is a very small school because it's a new branch that recently opened up in Riverton (the main school is in Lehi). If you visit there and meet Nick, you can say Ceicei referred you.  Mr. Troy Marchant with the Lehi school can answer questions too, 801-420-5599.

Other EPAK schools in the SLC area:

America's Best Black Belt Academy
15 S Hwy 89
North Salt Lake, UT 84504
801-936-5223
Mr. Brian Charles

Tony Martinez Sr. Kenpo Karate
4645 W 3500 S
West Valley City, UT 84120
801-969-4447
Mr. Tony Martinez Sr.

Wilde Kenpo Karate Studio
3116 S Beaver St.
West Valley City, UT 84119
801-966-6858
Ms. Jeanette Wilde

Rocky Mountain Kenpo Karate Association
1185 Cutler Rd.
Salt Lake City UT 84106
801-268-6750
Mr. Johnny Rodriguez

Rhinehart's Kenpo Karate Club
7279 S 145 E
Midvale, UT 84047
801-255-8338
Mr. Bill Rhinehart

Golden Dragon Dojo
1052 N. Buccaneer Dr.
Salt Lake City, UT 84116
801-322-4660
Mr. Kenneth Lindorff

There are more EPAK schools than what I've listed. Let me know if you want to expand your boundaries to other places besides the Salt Lake valley area.

- Ceicei


----------



## DCM 27 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> A few schools have already been mentioned upthread.
> 
> Stop in to:
> 
> ...


Thanks Ceicei, I called Mr. Johnny Rodriguez at Rocky Mountain Kenpo Karate Association. If I can't visit his Dojo on Thurs., I'm going to visit it next week. We had a nice conversation. He says his classes are somewhat small which I really prefer. I'm really excited to start up again.

Thanks for your help. D.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 30, 2004)

DCM 27 said:
			
		

> Thanks Ceicei, I called Mr. Johnny Rodriguez at Rocky Mountain Kenpo Karate Association. If I can't visit his Dojo on Thurs., I'm going to visit it next week. We had a nice conversation. He says his classes are somewhat small which I really prefer. I'm really excited to start up again.
> 
> Thanks for your help. D.


By now, you probably have been to a class or two.  How did it go??

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2004)

This is almost two weeks late, but - Hi, DCM 27, and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm late too ~!

Enjoy and Welcome

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi DCM 27 - is that a plane?  How did you choose that name?

I have bad knees too but I take Glucosamine - I tell everyone about that and that has saved me all these years in TKD.  That, and Advil. 
Enjoy the forum.  Tons of Kenpo people here!  TW


----------



## DCM 27 (Nov 15, 2004)

The "DCM27" is derived from my initials and my birthdate. I never thought of the DC-727 thing! My wife has had some college exams happening, so I haven't had a chance to make it up to Mr Rodriguez's yet, but I will as soon as things settle down here.

All the best, D.


----------



## *sic (Nov 18, 2004)

welcome to the site, its pretty big round here, im still walking through with a slight daze...



ill get back to that now

*walks away slowly*


----------



## Baytor (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and best of luck in finding a good dojo.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 18, 2004)

I know you've been here a while DCM27, but I wanted say hello & wish you Good Luck in your search for a school.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, "Welcome". Work with what you can use, that's all we can do....just make it work when you need too. Bad knees and lower back is not fun to live with. Take good care. Breathing techniques that work for self healing. See Chi' kung". Aloha


----------

